# Magic Mirror audio?



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

Does anyone or can make anyone make or guide me to audios of a Magic Mirror? Even if it's saying lines from Snow White, because tis part of the theme this year, we dont want to have someone operating it as we would need all the people for the other parts of the Haunt. I dont know if "The Great Deep Voiced One" (as I call our magnificent voice maker on this forum) is too busy or not, but it would rock if someone could help. I have music, sfx, and the effect itself. but no voice..


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

You could record yourself doing "Mirror, mirror on the wall" from Snow White and then edit it with an audio editor like Audacity. I thought of another one. The poem that used to be heard at the end of Romper Room. It's made for kids, but if you edited it to sound weird, it might be kinda creepy.

*Romper, bomper, stomper, boo.
Tell me, tell me, tell me, do.
Magic mirror, tell me today.
Did all my friends have fun at play.

*I tried to find both of them, but I couldn't find either one.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

How about Vincent Price's lines from Thriller?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I have a sound file of that Thriller speech somewhere too.


----------

